
Kitchen sponges are festering germ dens–and sanitizing them doesn’t help - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/07/kitchen-sponges-are-festering-germ-dens-and-sanitizing-them-doesnt-help/
======
pavel_lishin
A third of those bacteria are the same ones that live on human skin; that
doesn't seem too scary.

